# Headboard



## kweinert (Oct 24, 2013)

Just started my second headboard. The first one sold on Etsy - luckily to someone local. It costs more to ship these things than you might image. At least it was a lot more than *I *imagined.

This one is for a queen sized bed. It's made from poplar as it's scheduled to be painted. I'll be setting a couple of 24" square metal ceiling tiles in it. My copartner in crime is going to be doing the painting/finishing once I've gotten it built.

I'll post up pictures as I go along if anyone is interested.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 24, 2013)

Pictures are always welcome! Chuck


----------



## Sprung (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes, do post pictures!

I mean, nobody here likes pictures, do we?!?


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 24, 2013)

WE WANT PICS WE WAN......


----------



## BarbS (Oct 24, 2013)

I'd love to see it. What's your shop name on Etsy?


----------



## kweinert (Oct 24, 2013)

WeinertWoodworks

I suppose I could add that to my signature, eh? I still need to get some of the smaller stuff I've done posted there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Nov 3, 2013)

OK pictures of the progress so far. It's mainly just the lumber cut to size.



 
The two sets of boards on the left are for the left and right post - they'll be rectangular, approximately 4" wide, 2" deep. The thin longer board hasn't yet been cut to size, it's the top cross piece. The other two longer boards also haven't been trimmed to length yet, they're the top and bottom boards that the metal tiles will go between. The two short pieces are the side pieces for the metal tiles.

Not present for the picture: the metal tiles and the center piece between the tiles. Mistake on my part. First one was presuming that a board sold from a BBS that said it was 24" actually was. Second one was not actually measuring first as I need 24 1/4 anyhow :)

Next up will be putting a 45 degree bevel on the post pieces. Those will be glued and nailed (air nailers are wonderful tools) and then the rail and stile work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

